# Rescued a pigeon



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I found a junior pigeon on Thursday. In fact a stupid was kicking him. I yelled at the stupid man and took him to a more secluded area(I was at work still). I think he fell from his nest near by. After work I took him home (he was hiding under a car where I left him). I was afraid he will die without his mum and it's still cold outside.He is pretty big, but I think he is still a baby. I feed him with the help of my partner during the first two days with bread soaked in water . He had also bread soaked in water in his place. I am keeping him a pet carrier in the bathroom cause I live in a flat and also I have a dog. Today I saw that he is eating and drinking water. I bought him parrot food. Is this good? I hope, I read that it should be over the internet. I am attaching a picture of him. Could you tell me how old is he and if it's a he or a she? I will release when he is well. I am afraid that he doesn't to fly yet and he sort of limps with one foot. Though he can stand well on his feet and while I hold him in my hands he was grabbing my finger with his feet. I can't release him the same place, because he will be in danger because of other people who hate pigeons and also it's too cold yet. I am in Prague, Czech Republic, (not my home country) and most people here don't like pigeons.
Thanks.


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

That takes a lot of balls, to directly confront someone who's obviously psychotic enough to amuse himself by kicking a baby bird. O_O
Wow. I'm really impressed. 

You did the right thing, bringing it into a warm place, and making sure it's getting water. bread is okay, parrot food is a good start. Is it pellets, large seeds, small seeds? has the pigeon tried eating it yet?

Maybe it is an almost-adult. it's hard to tell from the blurry picture. Is the nose pink or white? Also, it's very hard to tell if it's a male or female, even when they're adults. 

Try taking a few more pictures, and posting. It sounds like you're doing the right things so far, good job.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.I think he started eating from last night by himself, but from this morning he ate better and he also drank water. I bought him some small seeds with different colours that are for parrots and a small envelope that is some kind of supplement food seeds with vitamins. I will try again to make some better quality pictures, I didn't want to stress him too much with camera.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

I managed to get more clear pictures. He has problems with his right foot, he seems he cant grab really well with it, but he can stand on both his feet.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well rescued 

This link shows pigeon development day by day and may give you a help in checking his age

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

As Ceren says, could be close to fledging. Still has younster's beak. Could be just not quite old enough to do any flying or injury could be preventing it. They would normally fly OK at 35 days, and be getting practise a week earlier or so.

I don't know what goes in parrot food, but the seeds should be fine. A dove mix would be good, but not so easy to find.

Also could you check inside his beak to see that his mouth is pink and clear.

John


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> Well rescued
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I think he is under 30 days (28 or 29 days). His mouth is pink. His eyes look clear black with brown, as in the pictures from the link. I couldn't find any pigeon food


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the seed mix you have right now is probably fine, especially if it's specifically had vitamins added. 

If he's able to pick up and swallow the small seed, that's good, and the pigeon has already started developing good coordination. Try throwing some larger grains in there, if you can? dried peas, barley, lentils, whatever's conveniently in the pantry, just to give variety, and encourage the pij to recognize many types of food. 

Maybe try offering some of your dinner vegetables, chopped up, sometimes. (remove within a few hours, they can grow bacteria really fast.)

Congrats, you've got a young pigeon, and maybe it will be able to heal the foot with the good diet you're providing, and go free eventually.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

ceren said:


> I think the seed mix you have right now is probably fine, especially if it's specifically had vitamins added.
> 
> If he's able to pick up and swallow the small seed, that's good, and the pigeon has already started developing good coordination. Try throwing some larger grains in there, if you can? dried peas, barley, lentils, whatever's conveniently in the pantry, just to give variety, and encourage the pij to recognize many types of food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I will give him some lentils.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for the kindness you bestowed on this youngster. I'm so sorry to hear about the cruelness befalling this baby.

You can give the baby frozen peas and corn..that have been thawed and drained. These work well for youngsters too. You might want to get his gut flora going, by offering him a bowl of water with a drop of organic apple cider vinegar and/or give the baby some human grade probiotics, or even a tiny bit of organic yogurt. The stress of the treatment he/she recieved probably depleted what little gut bacteria he/she had.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you so much for the kindness you bestowed on this youngster. I'm so sorry to hear about the cruelness befalling this baby.
> 
> You can give the baby frozen peas and corn..that have been thawed and drained. These work well for youngsters too. You might want to get his gut flora going, by offering him a bowl of water with a drop of organic apple cider vinegar and/or give the baby some human grade probiotics, or even a tiny bit of organic yogurt. The stress of the treatment he/she recieved probably depleted what little gut bacteria he/she had.


Thanks. I have baby frozen peas. I am giving him now some lentils and some sunflowers seeds. Later I will give him baby peas.


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

pigeon_rules said:


> Thanks. I have baby frozen peas. I am giving him now some lentils and some sunflowers seeds. Later I will give him baby peas.


this is my rescue with a small bowl of defrosted peas 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH9Lq03s2WU

it went pretty well!


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

ceren said:


> this is my rescue with a small bowl of defrosted peas
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH9Lq03s2WU
> 
> it went pretty well!


wow it seems he enjoyed it a lot! 
I gave him baby peas, but I don't think he ate, Now I changed back to seeds and sunflower seeds(I think he liked more these).


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

It seems he really likes sunflower seeds. How much can I give him?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good for you for saving him. They are such wonderful animals. Ceren, that is a cute video. As for the sunflower seeds, are they in the shell?


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

maryjane said:


> Good for you for saving him. They are such wonderful animals. Ceren, that is a cute video. As for the sunflower seeds, are they in the shell?


Yes, they are in the shell.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Update:
He is happy now because I let him stay in the bathtub(with a transparent cloth above the bathtub) . He was grooming himself, eating and flapping his wings. Still he is limping when he's walking  but he can stand on both feet.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like he's doing well under your care

John


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Update:
5 days since I have him.
He is much better. He still limps but he has more strength in his feet. He has the whole bathtub all to himself. He eats and drinks water by himself. He flaps his wings powerfully and I think he is practising to be ready to fly.If the weather is better, I think this weekend I will release him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very cute pigeon. You did a great job with him.
Make sure he flies well before you release him.

Reti


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Reti said:


> Very cute pigeon. You did a great job with him.
> Make sure he flies well before you release him.
> 
> Reti


The only problem is that I don't have space so he can practice. I also have a dog....and anyway she is already jealous and veryyyy curious to see what's in the bathroom. I only know that from the first day he wasn't so strong as he is now and also now he is flapping a lot his wings all day long (I felt how strong he is now, compared to the beginning, because when I clean after him, I have to take him out from the bathtub).


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

When my birds get their turns to fly, I lock the cats and dogs up. You could put your dog in the bathroom, and allow him to test his wings for a while each day until hes ready to be released. 

It would be nice to find a flock close by, but since all my releases have been into the same flock I cant say much more about that. 

It might be hard to catch him at first when hes flying about your living space, but if you are quiet about you should be able to do it without much trouble. If its too hard you can toss a soft lightweight towel over him when you are done allowing him to exercise, then gentley scoop him up. 

Hes very cute, looks like you are taking good care of him. That was very brave of you to confront the man hurting him, good for you!
Edie


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Last update:
I just released him (from my window, there's a garden with trees and there are also other pigeons around). He flew. .....I will miss him....In the last few days he grew stronger and stronger and he practised flying in my flat(he flies very well). But last 2-3 days he was more and more restless to be free so I had to let him free. Me and my partner..we will miss him.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pigeon_rules said:


> Last update:
> I just released him (from my window, there's a garden with trees and there are also other pigeons around). He flew. .....I will miss him....In the last few days he grew stronger and stronger and he practised flying in my flat(he flies very well).
> 
> * *But last 2-3 days he was more and more restless to be free so I had to let him free.*
> ...


* That's a good indication they are ready to spread their wings and fly on the wild side of life. 

You did a great job. 

Cindy


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Congratulations on a job well done. Hes flying with his own kind now 
Edie


----------

